# Changing hair part to reduce thinning?



## Beauty Mark (Feb 4, 2008)

I went to a new salon yesterday. The girl who cut my hair said that you're supposed to change your hair's part even by a half inch every few years to prevent your hair from thinning out at the roots. She claims that it gives the previously exposed hair a rest from wind, heat, etc. Is this true? It seems dubious at best.


----------



## frocher (Feb 4, 2008)

.........


----------



## xsnowwhite (Feb 4, 2008)

ive never heard of it
i know though that at first when you change your part it definitely appears more volumized and thicker but I'm really not sure it does a whole lot.


----------



## Jesi (Feb 4, 2008)

never seen any evidence to substantiate that, but i do agree with xsnowwhite that changing the part once in awhile makes the hair seem more volumized. it'll probably make it easier to change the part if you change it more often. my hair seems to get stuck in its way after awhile.


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Feb 5, 2008)

My mom used to tell me that when I was little, and I've heard it from a few hair stylists as well. It makes sense to me.


----------



## k.a.t (Feb 5, 2008)

I think the reason why when you change your parting makes hair look more volumous and thick is because when you have your hair parted in a certain way for a long period of time the hair will start to look flatter as it is used to being inthat position and therefore looks thinner. When you part it in the opposite direction the hairs will stand further from your scalp....you get what i mean lol


----------



## HeadHeaux (Oct 21, 2013)

Actually she is extremely right :] I've had my hair parted in the EXACT same spot for almost 5 years. My hair in that area is thin, its shorter, its more fragile. I straighten that part more often than other parts of my head. The other side of my head is actually quite thick and healthy in comparison. It doesn't seem like she was trying to trick you. It is very true. Just change your part up a little, plus (as mentioned in this thread) it'll make your hair look more voluminous :]


----------



## ponderful (May 23, 2014)

I read this in Glamour recently, and I think that it's probably true because the logic of it makes sense.


----------

